# TAMRON AIMING FOR 3 DAY SERVICE TURN-AROUND



## Aglet (Aug 15, 2013)

Their latest lenses are IQ competitive with the best OEM and the performance/cost ratio is very good too.

I've never experienced tardy service from Canon Canada but if Tamron's trying to make 3 day turn-around service on their lenses that's gonna be a bit irksome to the likes of Canon and Nikon who will only expedite service for their paid-up pro members.

story found on I-R

www.imaging-resource.com/news/2013/08/14/tamron-puts-an-end-to-the-warranty-repair-blues-with-speedy-turnaround-pled

Has anyone else seen this announced anywhere?


----------

